# كيفية تحميل الملفات من موقع يوتيوب لمقاطع الفيديو



## احمد عامر (23 نوفمبر 2008)

1- افتح الموقع http://www.youtube.com/
2- ايحث عن ما تريد renewable energy 
3- مثال http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=renewable+energy+&search_type=&aq=f
4- اضغط علي الفيديو الذي تريده http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cysaOnlv_E
5-اكتب كلمة link بين النقطة وبين youtube
6- هكذا http://www.linkyoutube.com/watch/?v=1cysaOnlv_E ثم اضغط go
او enter
7- يفتح لك صفحة تعمل منها تحميل بكل سهولة
لا تنسونا من خالص دعاؤكم:28:
م/ احمد عامر


----------



## mnci (23 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر احمد عامر


----------



## aimanham (23 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شکر 
وهناک طریقه اخری تتلخص فی 
1- بعد مشاهدتک لمقطع الفیدیو کاملا اذهب الی internet option
2- فی قسم browsing history ادخل sitting
3- ادخل view files
4- ستظهر کل الملفات الموقته التی تم تحمیلها علی جهازک ....قم بترتیبها حسب الحجم ... وستجد ان ملفات الفیدیو التی شاهدتها قبلا ستتجمع فی اخر القائمه بسبب حجمها الکبیر یمکنک عندئذ نسخها ولصقها حیثما ترید


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (23 نوفمبر 2008)

يمكن تنزل اداة الى متصفح الفاير فوكس وبالنق عليها يمكن تحيل الافلام 

مثل تلك 

Fast Video Download

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/




الافضل تلك الاخرى

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/search?q=&cat=1,38&show=20&page=3
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3006







Video DownloadHelper


----------



## raadawad (23 مارس 2009)

استخدم برنامج VideoCacheView 
http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/video_cache_view.html


----------



## محمدرحال (3 أبريل 2009)

الف شكر
الله يسلم ايديك


----------



## محمودصابر (14 أبريل 2009)

شكرا احمد عامر على المعلومة فانا من مستخدمين جوجل كروم وشكرا.


----------



## عماد قنديل (1 يوليو 2009)

شكرا الاخ احمد عامر فعلا معلومة جديدة بالنسبة ليا


----------



## hassan s.serhal (25 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا" جزيلا"


----------

